# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  كيــــــــــك العــــــــــــــروس

## no0or

السلام عليكم 
يبت لكم كيك العروس  
وان شاء الله تعيبكم  
.
. 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 

][®][^][®][وهنا مقبلات ][®][^][®][ 
 




.

----------


## no0or

بنات اذا حبيتو تكون لكم شخصيه عند عريس الغفله حطي هذه التمثال على كيكة عرسك وهو بيقدرك زين ،، 
.
.
.
.
. 

 


.

----------


## **ملاك الروح**

يم يم يمي 

شكلهم وايد لذيذين..

الصورة الأخيرة هههههههههههههههههههه

وايد شي..

يسلموو أختي عالمجهود..

----------


## no0or

ملاك الروح هلا وغلا فيكِ أختي

بالفعل الكيك الاخيره مهضومه ههههه

شكراً عزيزتي تسلمي

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

هذي حلوة بجد .. ههههههههه

----------


## الدمعة الحزينة

الموضوع رائع جدا وبانتظار جديدك والله يعيطك العافية والله لا يحرمنا منك

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*يالله شكله حلووووووو ولذيذ * 

*بس للعروس مايصير احنا بعد* 

*لك يسلمو ياقمر*

----------

